# Home Week



## tpishdad (Jan 20, 2014)

I was always told, and confirmed in reading the Hilton rules, that a home week reservation is Complimentary.

Now trying to book, for Home Week, I am told the only Complimentary period is a  90 day window!  What gives?  Rules say Complimentary, and there is no comments in the rules book about ever being a cost to book Home Week?

Can someone show me where it states there is a cost to do so?


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 20, 2014)

Home Week bookings have a reservation window of only 90 days...12 - 9 months out.
Reservations made less than 9 months out is a Club booking.
Even if you meet the other conditions (check in day, size unit, season)...
If its not made inside that window, its not a Home Week reservation.


Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tpishdad (Jan 20, 2014)

*Not Correct*

Quote from Rule Book: pg 1: Members have a priority reservation period
to reserve their Home Week during the “Home Week Reservation Window.” This window lasts approximately ninety (90) days beginning one (1) year (365 days) prior to the start date of the desired check-in date and ending nine (9) months (276 days) to six (6) months (180 days) in advance of the desired check-in date.  i.e., a priority is not a restriction, but a privilege.

pg 17: Resort Reservations: Home Week Complimentary

I am looking for where the rules dictate a cost? I do not see it, and I do not even see where Home Week Reservation period for 'Complimentary" is restricted to 90 days. 

I am looking for the written word, not interpretation.  I can't find a cost associated with Home Week, or the definition of Home Week, being a 90 day window of time? Definition of Home Week, is very clearly stated, and has nothing to do with time!


----------



## GregT (Jan 20, 2014)

tpishdad said:


> Quote from Rule Book: pg 1: Members have a priority reservation period
> to reserve their Home Week during the “Home Week Reservation Window.” This window lasts approximately ninety (90) days beginning one (1) year (365 days) prior to the start date of the desired check-in date and ending nine (9) months (276 days) to six (6) months (180 days) in advance of the desired check-in date.  i.e., a priority is not a restriction, but a privilege.
> 
> pg 17: Resort Reservations: Home Week Complimentary
> ...



I agree with Talent and concur that he is correct.

Your response comes off a little bit harsh to people who are trying to help you, and respond to your question.  You may wish to contact Hilton if you do not agree with us.  

Good luck, and please us know if they confirm our comments.

Thank you,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 20, 2014)

"Home Week" is the name of the HGVC reservation window. It doesn't mean the week you own at your home resort.

Under "Club Rules" (The following This section within the Club Member Guide describes the four different reservation windows)
_There are four types of resort reservations within the Club:
1) *Home Week
2) Home Resort (currently applies only to West 57th Street by Hilton Club™)
3) Club
4) Open Season *

1). Home Week reservations are consecutive night reservations at the resort at which a Member has an ownership interest in the season and unit type owned, for the number of days owned, checking in on the resort’s standard check-in day (“Home Week”). *Members have a priority reservation period to reserve their Home Week during the “Home Week Reservation Window.” *This window lasts approximately ninety(90) days beginning one (1) year (365 days) prior to the start date of the desired check-in date and ending nine (9) months (276 days) or six (6) months (180 days) in advance of the desired check-in date depending upon the resort. When a Home Week reservation is confirmed, the entire annual allotment of ClubPoints assigned to the Member for that ownership interest is used. Home Week Priority Reservation Windows may be extended during the first year that a resort is available through the Club._

Under "Club Fee Schedule" (The following This section within the Club Member Guide defines the fees for each reservation window)
*Home Week* Complimentary
*Home Resort* or *Club *(non-changeable) $ 69.00 (via phone)
Changeable *Home Resort or Club* Reservations $ 89.00 (via phone) / $49.00 (via online)

Under Each Resort Directory Page (You'll find a timeline of the reservation windows along with a short description.) 
For example the resort directory page for the HGVC on the Last Vegas Strip states
_� Home Week
  - Priority reservation window exclusively for owners at this resort
  - Book 365 to 276 days before check-in
  -7 night reservations only; applicable annual allotment of ClubPoints required
� Club
  - Book 276 days before check-out to 1 day before check-in
  - Reserve with ClubPoints, Deposited ClubPoints, Rescued ClubPoints, Borrowed ClubPoints or Bonus Points
� Open Season
  - Book 30 days before check-out to 1 day before check“in
  - Reserve with cash only
_

I hope this helps. As Greg suggested above please feel free to call Member Services.
Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## tpishdad (Jan 29, 2014)

*I was correct*

Thanks for the comments. My argument was confirmed by HGVC.  They now have to go back to their staff and re-train all the counselors.

Home Week reservations are always Complimentary, as long as you follow the provisions of Home Week, regardless of when you book, its as the Fee Schedule says: Complimentary.

Sorry, if I sounded harsh. But I prefer to see things spelled out, and not conjecture or opinions when seeking the truth.

Seems, after several weeks of debate within HGVC, they understand what I understood in 2003, Home Week is Complimentary!!  And thats what the rules state too...  seems somewhere in lower management or ? started to misinterpret the rules and they were never challenged about it..until I tried to book Home Week...


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 29, 2014)

tpishdad said:


> Sorry, if I sounded harsh. But I prefer to see things spelled out, and not conjecture or opinions when seeking the truth..



*JUST MY TWO CENTS *

Sorry to sound harsh as well.... Since you "*prefer to see things spelled out, and not conjecture or opinions when seeking the truth*" then perhaps this isn't the place for you to come back to for questions or guidance. 

We don't work for HGVC. We're all owners just like you. So one here was trying to mislead you. You were provided with the common understanding of  "Home Week" on this forum.  Thanks for reporting back. I'm glad it worked out for you. But honestly, I still don't believe it unless something changed along the years.

NOTE: The old HGVC Online Video Tutorial associated the complimentary fee with the Home Reservation Window - http://tutorial.hiltongrandvacations.com/#/Welcome/

Good Luck to you in your future endeavors


----------



## Maverick1963 (Jan 29, 2014)

Practically speaking, after the inventory is open to all members for club reservation, it will be very difficult to book a whole week particularly at HHV resorts.  I think, for most of us, the issue is not a fee but the availability of rooms.  Ten years later, I have not yet stayed at my home resort.  So I was not aware or I should say I forgot that home week reservation can be made for free.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 29, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> NOTE: The old HGVC Online Video Tutorial associated the complimentary fee with the Home Reservation Window - http://tutorial.hiltongrandvacations.com/#/Welcome/



Didn't know about the tutorial, Phyllis. Thanks!

(I'll bet our tutor wouldn't be quite so bubbly if he had to explain the train wreck that is Revolution...)


----------



## nlehvac (Feb 3, 2014)

tpishdad said:


> Thanks for the comments. My argument was confirmed by HGVC.  They now have to go back to their staff and re-train all the counselors.
> 
> Home Week reservations are always Complimentary, as long as you follow the provisions of Home Week, regardless of when you book, its as the Fee Schedule says: Complimentary.
> ...  seems somewhere in lower management or ? started to misinterpret the rules and they were never challenged about it..until I tried to book Home Week...



But does this mean that if I try to reserve Home Week 8 months out, I'll have to point the counselor to this posting?? As in directing the wolf to the henhouse??


----------



## tpishdad (Feb 4, 2014)

*Hopefully not*

HGVC Senior Management informed me they will have to retrain their staff. I hope they accomplished that by now.  But use the Fee schedule as your resource, since it states: Complimentary!!


----------



## tpishdad (Feb 4, 2014)

You can believe it or not, or believe someone who had to fight to get the truth from HGVC management. But don't believe me, look at the FEE Schedule: Complimentary....can't get anymore clear than that.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 5, 2014)

I bow to a superior intellect.
But I have to wonder whether they'll really "retrain" their staff.

This may be a case of a squeaky wheel getting the grease.
.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 6, 2014)

Talent312 said:


> I bow to a superior intellect.
> But I have to wonder whether they'll really "retrain" their staff.
> 
> *This may be a case of a squeaky wheel getting the grease.*.



Yeah, that's what I think too.

Sometimes it isn't worth the time and effort anymore to argue with a customer. It's just cheaper to give them the refund and be done with it. Normally businesses will explain that they will make a one time exception (not promise to change the system). In the end, HGVC owners pick up the tab by increased fees to offset these types of refunds.

This is more than a retraining issue.
(1) What type of reservation at your home resort is considered "complimentary" ? Any time you book at your home resort for any number of nights, any room size/type and any check-in day?
(2) Also, I believe the online systems (both Revolution and Classic) charge a fee once you make a reservation outside the Home Week Reservation Window.  I believe the only way to avoid the online reservation fee is to book during Home Week Reservation Period. 
(3) In the end, their adminstrative cost will be passed to owners one way to another to accomodate the so called "complimentary" fee. 

I had my first HGVC timeshare presentation in 2000 and bought my first HGVC week in 2003. I don't remember this the way the OP does however I never booked a week during the Home Week Reservation period. I've looked at availability once or twice (pre-Revolution) but never booked during this window.

I'm also wondering if the sales guy lied to the OP when he bought his week years ago. As we all know, it won't be the first time a timeshare sales person has lied during a sales presentation.

Or maybe the rules changed over the years....As stated in the HGVC Member Guide, HGVC has the right to change the rules.

For those who don't know here are some of the past changes
- Reduced Home Week Reservation period 
- Changed Club Season from check-in date to check-out date
- Changed Open Season to Cash only
- Changed Open Season to accomodate increases for weekends vs weekdays
- Changed Open Season to accomodate increases for the various seasons
- Change Guest Confirmation fee from complimentary
- Changed from the standard point structure for all Club resorts 
- Changed from the standard window for Club Season for all Club Resorts (i.e. Hokulani)
- Changed from the standard open season availability for all Club Resort (i.e. W57th St)


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 8, 2014)

Glad you got the result you wanted. 

At first I wondered about issues once Club reservations were open but, if a home week isn't available then it's just not available. That wouldn't affect the fee schedule. Home week preference would/should be different than booking a home week. Availablity should not effect the fee schedule.  

Sure they could just be saying they'll retrain but, perhaps HGVC has strayed from the path and need to retrain. By not doing so they could open themselves up to an issue with having to refund all those fee's that were collected which shouldn't have been. 

It might be interesting to watch for a reservation rule change in the near future. Rather than retrain I could see them keeping quite and just slipping in a rule change to the effect that the home week reservation was complimentary only during the home week booking preference.

When the company has strayed from what's in writing, it's up to the owners to bring them back within their own rules. Don't we give this advice to owners of other timeshare companies such as Westgate, DRI, Festiva et....?


----------



## Seagila (Dec 21, 2015)

dougp26364 said:


> At first I wondered about issues once Club reservations were open but, if a home week isn't available then it's just not available. That wouldn't affect the fee schedule. Home week preference would/should be different than booking a home week. Availability should not effect the fee schedule.
> 
> Sure they could just be saying they'll retrain but, perhaps HGVC has strayed from the path and need to retrain. By not doing so they could open themselves up to an issue with having to refund all those fee's that were collected which shouldn't have been.
> 
> It might be interesting to watch for a reservation rule change in the near future. Rather than retrain I could see them keeping quite and just slipping in a rule change to the effect that the home week reservation was complimentary only during the home week booking preference.



Apologies for resurrecting an old thread, but thought I would add to the conversation rather than start a new one.

New HGVC member here.  I was surprised to find my Home Week available during Club Season, so I booked it and paid the $52 reservation fee. I got to wondering whether the $52 should have been waived, since I was reserving my Home Week. Reread the current Club Rules and found it wide open for interpretation.  Searched here and found this thread.

I called HGVC for clarification. The rep reiterated what has been the long-standing understanding of a Home Week reservation by veteran HGVC members in this forum. I tried to allude to the fact that someone in a similar situation had their fee waived, but no dice.  I didn't try to push it any further.

So...almost two years later, no staff retraining and no revision to the Club Rules which would unambiguously state that Home Week reservation fees are only complimentary when the owner's Home Week is reserved during the Home Week reservation period.  I could certainly see where _tpishdad_ and _dougp26364_ are coming from and also agree with _alwaysonvac_ that even if HGVC were to cede _tpishdad_'s argument, the cost of that lost revenue will ultimately be passed down to the members.  However, revising the Club Rules to make it more precise regarding this issue doesn't seem unreasonable and would resolve it quite definitively.

On the upside, I found a usable Home Week fairly late in the game and saved $7 from next year's online reservation fee.


----------



## jestme (Dec 21, 2015)

Seagila said:


> Apologies for resurrecting an old thread, but thought I would add to the conversation rather than start a new one.
> 
> New HGVC member here.  I was surprised to find my Home Week available during Club Season, so I booked it and paid the $52 reservation fee. I got to wondering whether the $52 should have been waived, since I was reserving my Home Week. Reread the current Club Rules and found it wide open for interpretation.  Searched here and found this thread.
> 
> ...


How did you book your "Home Week"? Did you book it from the "club season" tab or simply push the "Home Week" button in the home week tab? I would think the computer system would have done it correctly.


----------



## Seagila (Dec 21, 2015)

jestme said:


> How did you book your "Home Week"? Did you book it from the "club season" tab or simply push the "Home Week" button in the home week tab? I would think the computer system would have done it correctly.



I used Revolution and was aware that my "Home Week" I was booking was within the Club Season "zone".  But I was booking the Sat-Sat week standard of my Home Resort, in the unit and season that I own, which according to 2015 Club Rules is the definition of Home Week -

*Home Week reservations are consecutive night reservations at the resort at which a Member has an ownership interest in the season and unit type owned, for the number of days owned, checking in on the resort’s standard or available check-in day (“Home Week”). Members have a priority reservation period to reserve their Home Week during the “Home Week Reservation Window.”*

It only says I would have a priority reservation period, but does not say I have to book my Home Week during  the Home Week reservation period. So I can see where someone might read the rules and say it doesn't matter when I reserve my Home Week (Home Week Reservation Period or Club Season), the fee schedule says Home Week reservations are complimentary.  It would be clearer if the rules and fee schedule read: Only reservations made during the Home Week Reservation Period are complimentary.

Anyway, I'm a new member and just looking at things with fresh eyes. I feel somewhat validated I wasn't the only one with this notion. Not trying to :deadhorse:


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 21, 2015)

Seagila said:


> I used Revolution and was aware that my "Home Week" I was booking was within the Club Season "zone".  But I was booking the Sat-Sat week standard of my Home Resort, in the unit and season that I own, which according to 2015 Club Rules is the definition of Home Week -
> 
> *Home Week reservations are consecutive night reservations at the resort at which a Member has an ownership interest in the season and unit type owned, for the number of days owned, checking in on the resort’s standard or available check-in day (“Home Week”). Members have a priority reservation period to reserve their Home Week during the “Home Week Reservation Window.”*
> 
> ...



Hi Seagila and welcome to TUG 

You didn't include the entire definition in the 2015 HGVC Club Rules. See below
The last sentence you highlighted ends with _"...during the Home Week Reservation Window"_. The next sentence that follow it defines the window. 

Also, I think HGVC tried to make it clear in the online guide. 
For example, take a look at SeaWorld and click on Reservation Window - http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resort/seaworld-orlando-florida/

I hope this helps 



> 1. *Home Week* reservations are consecutive
> night reservations at the resort at which
> a Member has an ownership interest in
> the season and unit type owned, for the
> ...


----------



## Seagila (Dec 21, 2015)

alwysonvac said:


> Hi Seagila and welcome to TUG
> 
> You didn't include the entire definition in the 2015 HGVC Club Rules. See below
> The last sentence you highlighted ends with _"...during the Home Week Reservation Window"_. The next sentence that follow it defines the window.
> ...



Thanks, _alwysonvac_.  I totally get what you're saying. In fact, I even thought - "Well that's why they call it the Home Week Reservation Period!  It's the period when you reserve your Home Week!"

But then I think...wait... I own a 2 bedroom Plus unit in the Platinum Season with a Sat - Sat check-in & check-out at this resort.  The Club Rules define this as my Home Week.  So as long as my reservation meets these criteria, in my mind, it's a "Home Week" booking.  Unless (and it seems this is the case) there is an implicit (perhaps many will argue it's explicit) criterion added that I book my Home Week 276 -365 days prior to my planned check-in date.  Outside of the Home Week Reservation Period, even if all the other criteria of my ownership are met, it is not considered a Home Week.  It looks, struts and purrs like a cat, but because it's from Mexico, it's "un gato".  But then the Club Rules define my Home Week as ...  and the argument goes in circles around my head.  This is actually more left-brain work than my right-leaning brain does. 

Honestly, I see both sides of the argument.  It's like that "is-it-a-blue-dress-or-is-it-a-gold-dress" exercise that went viral not too long ago. I see it blue under a certain light and gold under a different one.  Depends on which lens you look at things.

For me, even making this small change to the rule would make it much clearer:

*Members have a priority reservation period to reserve their Home Week during the “Home Week Reservation Window.” This window lasts approximately.....*

This to me reads it's the only time the reservation of my ownership is considered a Home Week.

By the way, _alwysonvac_, your posts and threads have been some of the most valuable while I was doing research on HGVC, particularly HHV Lagoon Tower.  Your photo albums and suggestions are all very much appreciated, and your efforts to try and help clarify things from what you've learned in using the system are a public service.  You have nothing but my respect and gratitude.


----------



## debbyest (Feb 25, 2016)

*Home Week Reservation Complementary?*

Thanks for all of the info!  Have had HGVC for eight years and always thought the rules and reservation system were confusing.  :annoyed:


----------

